# Die erotischsten Filmblondinen



## Bl4ckSh33p (23. Februar 2008)

gehts noch? Was sind das denn für Banner. Ich muß die kleinen Kinder vom PC wegreißen um sie vor solchem Schund zu schützen. Braucht Ihr das Geld wirklich sooo dringend?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (24. Februar 2008)

Das Bild kommt, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, der URL her von T-Online, ist also nicht aktiv von buffed.de geschaltet.

//Edit:
Hm...


----------



## Tikume (24. Februar 2008)

Wenn Du dich in deiner Entwicklung beeinflusst siehst durch die Abstimmung über erotische Blondinen - halt das Banner doch mit der Hand zu (ich empfehle die Rechte um weitere Konfusionen zu vermeiden) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (24. Februar 2008)

http://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=adjx9.jpg


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Februar 2008)

Oo
was mir ein werbeblocker doch so alles vorenthält^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=adjx9.jpg



Das ist doch ma ne geile werbung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jedenfalls besser als : the eye of judegement dings  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Um Gottes Willen! Also wirklich, welcher Fakir ist dafür verantwortlich? 
Er sollte sich geißeln oder sich direkt aus der Welt schaffen!

In Aufregung,
Lurock

_____________________________________
Wer findet die Anspielung?


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen! Also wirklich, welcher Fakir ist dafür verantwortlich?
> Er sollte sich geißeln oder sich direkt aus der Welt schaffen!
> 
> In Aufregung,
> ...


me


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (24. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich das Banner zuhalte kann ich nichts machen, ich brauch die rechte Hand doch für andere Sachen...... für die Maus zum Beispiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2008)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:


> Braucht Ihr das Geld wirklich sooo dringend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wir von SFT Geld erhalten ist mir neu - sollen wir das Bar ein Stockwerk tiefer abholen? *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das wir von SFT Geld erhalten ist mir neu - sollen wir das Bar ein Stockwerk tiefer abholen? *g*


aha vetternwirtschaft!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

Also ich weis nicht was daran schlimm ist .. die frauen beim link haben mehr an als wenn man irgend ein bild bei google sucht ..

Ausserdem sind die schönsten Blondinen oft welche ohne (normalen) Film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhianwen (25. Februar 2008)

Wer lässt denn kleine Kinder (zu kleine für solche Banner) unbeaufsichtigt an den Computer? Demjenigen ist es dann auch wayne was die Kinder da zu sehen bekommen =)


----------



## Kindara (25. Februar 2008)

Erziehung und Aufsicht > Verbote


----------



## Haxxler (25. Februar 2008)

Was is daran Schund? Als ob kleine Kinder am Strand oder sonst wo nie sowas sehen. Der menschliche Körper ist doch was ganz natürliches ^^


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (25. Februar 2008)

naja... ich will sowas jedenfalls nicht sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vielleicht such ich mir doch mal so einen Werbeblocker.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlagetot (25. Februar 2008)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:


> naja... ich will sowas jedenfalls nicht sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso magst du keine Frauen sehen?


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

vll. ist er erwachsen und dazu hat er kinder?!


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> vll. ist er erwachsen und dazu hat er kinder?!


Na das nenn ich mal einen Grund!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasO (27. Februar 2008)

Verstehe die Aufregung nicht.
Werbeblocker installiert und fertig.

Mal so nebenbei. An jedem Zeitungsstand sieht man schon wesentlich mehr nackte haut. Morgens um 9 Uhr gibt es in der Werbung auch schon nackte Frauen unter der Dusche für Duschgel werbe sehen.

Wenn es also danach ginge, müssten oben genannten Kinder mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt gehen.
Glaube nicht das damit der Entwicklung des Kindes gedient wäre. Besser offen mit solchen Themen umgehen .

Muss nicht sein, das künftige Generationen der Prüderie wie in den USA nacheifern.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

> Mal so nebenbei. An jedem Zeitungsstand sieht man schon wesentlich mehr nackte haut. Morgens um 9 Uhr gibt es in der Werbung auch schon nackte Frauen unter der Dusche für Duschgel werbe sehen.




und das ist auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2008)

Zudem wird in Talkshows kurz nach Schulschluss im öffentlichen TV die ganze Zeit offen über Geschlechtsverkehr diskutiert, bei Sendungen wie Taff gehts des Öfteren um .. na.. Geschlechtsverkehr.. kurz darauf berichtet Galileo gern mal über... Geschlechtsverkehr... Wo man rumzappt, überall Sex für Kinder und Jugendliche frei zugänglich - Klickt man sich durch Galerien von Spiegel etc. Geschlechtsverkehr ... da sind ein paar Banner, die nichtmal auf die Darstellung von Geschlechtsmerkmalen abzielen, wohl nicht der Beginn des Sittenverfalls.


----------

